# Free Book - Wird for Intimacy



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

In searching for free online books, I came across this offering. Seeing many posts here about how porn has negatively impacted men, this book may help.

"Wired for Intimacy: How Pornography Hijacks the Male Brain"

Download free ebooks: Wired for Intimacy: How Pornography Hijacks the Male Brain

Click in the "Download from SociFiles" text/link above the red colored font of "Password: libproject.net"

You will need to type in the password "libproject.net" on the page that pops up. After about 20 seconds, a Download box will appear. You can download it and save it as a PDF.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry, topic should say WIRED no WIRD


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.

Twenty pages in, Struthers comes across as yet another bonehead who would view my youngest daughter's art history major as institutionalized porn. 

But I'll give the book a chance.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't read it. Just found it and passed the info on to others. At least the price is right.


----------

